# names



## Kahless

In my book I have taken heart that all Soviets are not Russians, so I changed a few names.

*Now I have...*
Lt. Col. Yekaterina Pastukhova      Russian
Lt. Col. Vladimir Voronin               Russian
Col. Sakarov                              Russian
Mr. Pastukhov  Katya's father        Russian (referred to in third person)
Capt. Nikolai Bogdanovka              Russian
Lt. Sergei Petrenko                      Ukranian
Col. Yuri Tkachenko                     Ukranian
Lt. Teginbek Dijakameli                 Uzbek
Maj. Pavils Jankauskas                 Latvian

Any comments about the names I chose would be appreciated.
Since Sakarov was a famous dissident, I think to change that name would be best. I would like a non-Russian name this time, I am thinking Kzak perhaps, or any other ethnic group not so far represented.

I will consider all suggestions, and the one I like the best I will chose. I need a first anme and surname, and it is not necessary to be in Russian characters, English is fine.

Thanx


----------



## tkekte

Latvian should be Pauls, not "Pavils", and the last name sounds Lithuanian. Maybe make him Lithuanian, in that case the first name will be Paulius.


----------



## sargio

Rashid Ra(k)himov  Tadjikistan
Marat Bakirov          Tatarstan
Armen Grigorjan      Armenian
Irakliy(i) Kiknadze   Georgia


----------



## sargio

tkekte said:


> Latvian should be Pauls, not "Pavils", and the last name sounds Lithuanian. Maybe make him Lithuanian, in that case the first name will be Paulius.



Looks  like Pavils name exists too. http://cultinfo.ru/fulltext/1/001/008/097/464.htm.
But it doesn't look to be the common one.

 I agree, Pauls would be better.


----------



## Binario

By the way, it's Saharov, not Sakarov.


----------



## Kahless

Hmm, Wikipedia lists *Andrei Dmitrievich Sakharov,* but it doesn't matter, I am pulling it.

I got Pavils Jankauskas from a list of Latvian names on Wiki, but it doesn't matter if he is Lithuanian, as it is not significan't other than the way the reader perceives the name itself. This is not a  major character.

Thanx Sargio, those are some good possibilities. I'll wait a few days to see all of the suggestions before deciding.


----------



## Binario

That's what always happens with the sound "h" in Russian. His name in Russian is "Сахаров", where a single letter "x" represents sound "h" like in the words "how", "hard". But Russian sound "h" is a bit harder than the English one (although it depends on the local pronunciation, too), that's why in translation  sometimes they use "kh" instead of "h"-to make the sound harder. That's wrong because even a strong "h" is still "h",
and "kh" is a totally different sound, especially with a vowel after it. Name Sakharov (Сакхаров) doesn't exist in Russian, since in Russian, I think, there're no words at all with combination "kh', "kha" and the like.


----------



## Kahless

Thank you for clearing that up. I am pulling it anyway, and looking for a good name to replace it with. Something Soviet, but not Russian.  Sargio has already suggested some good ones.


----------



## Ptak

By the way, Sakharov is very common Russian surname. For example, I haven't any associations with the famous dissident when I hear this name.

Rashid Rakhimov, quite the contrary, is a concrete person. He is Tajik and he is a coach of the FC Lokomotive (Moscow).


----------



## Maroseika

Kahless said:


> Capt. Nikolai Bogdanovka Russian
> Col. Yuriy Tkachenko Ukranian
> Lt. Teginbek Dijakameliyev Uzbek
> Thanx


Uzbek name doesn't look normal, even with the due ending.
What spelling do you mean for it?


----------



## sargio

Ptak said:


> By the way, Sakharov is very common Russian surname. For example, I haven't any associations with the famous dissident when I hear this name.
> 
> Rashid Rakhimov, quite the contrary, is a concrete person. He is Tajik and he is a coach of the FC Lokomotive (Moscow).



I'm not fond of football.  So for me  it's just a name. 
Anyway, thanx. 

As for me,  Sakharov associations with the  famous dissident and scientist  if we are talking about the name in common way.   I agree wih Ptak, it's a quit common Russian name. I think, American would be associate Sakharov with" the  Sakharov" Russian would do too but less.

But if we are talking about names in books they tends to be not just names, but description  person's character in some way (I ve talked about it before).
If I would be a writer  I gave name Sakharov to a soviet person who is intellectual, doesn't like military. But I'm not a writer and maybe it's just my way of thinking about names in books and maybe it's wrong or not common. 
Another suggestion is 
Ahmed Rakhimov


----------



## Ptak

sargio said:


> If I would be a writer I gave name Sakharov to a soviet person who is intellectual, doesn't like military.


I'd never. 
Sakharov is just a name, very common one. It's not Умнов or Разумнов anyway   (the names with the root "mind", "intellect").


----------



## Kahless

The idea was removing at least one more ethnic Russian name and changing to a differnet ethnic name, I chose Sakharov for the one to change.

Maroseika, Ok for Dijakameli, if it doesn't look right, how about change to  
Veretelnikov or Mahmudov?

Sargio, the original names you suggested were they all famous persons, I would rather not do that.

Thanx


----------



## Ptak

You see, Kahless, to change a Russian name with another ethnic name for a hero, means to change his fate, his destiny, his character (nature) and even his way of speech...... You can't "change" Sakharov (for example) to Kiknadze or Makhmudov "just so", for no particular reason.


Veretelnikov is a Russian name.
Mahmudov isn't Russian.


----------



## sargio

Ptak said:


> I'd never.
> Sakharov is just a name, very common one. It's not Умнов or Разумнов anyway   (the names with the root "mind", "intellect").



Sure, if we are talking about just the word roots.


----------



## sargio

Ptak said:


> You see, Kahless, to change a Russian name with another ethnic name for a hero, means to change his fate, his destiny, his character (nature) and even his way of speech...... You can't "change" Sakharov (for example) to Kiknadze or Makhmudov "just so", for no particular reason.



 It's that I ve been trying to say.


----------



## sargio

Kahless said:


> Sargio, the original names you suggested were they all famous persons, I would rather not do that.
> 
> Thanx


Really? I ve not kept  in mind to be them famous. 
I'm not found of football, so I ve not taken into considertation that's the last name is a soccer coach of Lokomotiv FC.

Anyway, maybe somebody will correct me about my  lastnames suggestions  to be famous.


----------



## Kahless

Col. Sakharov was simply a Squadron leader of the opposing Soviet forces. Not much character developement was done, as he died early. What I have written doesn't change anything with regard to change of name or ethnicity. My second Soviet Colonel was in the story and had much character developement.

As for Teginbek Dijakameli, he was just a pilot in a battle with no actual character developement at all. I suppose changing to Teginbek Mahmudov should not be a problem. It is sort of like saying, I passed Mr. Jones on the street. This could be changed to Mr. Smith, and who cares? The flavor of the name is what makes the story in passing references. I just wanted to make sure I relected the different ethnic makeup of the squadron and not be entirely Russian*.*


----------



## Maroseika

Kahless said:


> Veretelnikov or Mahmudov?
> 
> Thanx


Veretelnikov looks like a very rare variety of the common Russian name Veretennikov. However Makhmudov is a perfect choice. This name may belong to a big variety of the nationalities of Asia, Caucasia and even Volga region (though a habitant of the latter would rather be Mamedov.


----------



## Maroseika

Kahless said:


> As for Teginbek Dijakameli, he was just a pilot in a battle with no actual character developement at all. I suppose changing to Teginbek Mahmudov should not be a problem. It is sort of like saying, I passed Mr. Jones on the street. This could be changed to Mr. Smith, and who cares?


I'd like to recommend you to make sure Teginbek is real Uzbek name. So far I'm not sure... If you don't care, I'd suggest Tajbai or Toylybai (though actually the latter is Kazakh) or Teligen (Karakalpak name).


----------



## Kahless

Thanx, Maroseika, actually I was hoping to substitute a Kazakh name for Sakharov. I like Toylybai for a first name, could you suggest some Kazakh surnames?

Thanx  (BTW I am almost through!) :=)


----------

